# Honda's new EU7000 Fuel injected Generator



## Dqalex

Its due out in May. It has a larger fuel tank and can run up to 18 hours at 1/4 load. It also can be paralleled 
with another EU7000. Best of all its fuel injected. 
Honda EU7000is Generator from American Honda Motor Co.

Here is a video.


----------



## Dqalex

I've seen them for sale on the internet. Honda dealers in Canada list them for $4,779


----------



## Dqalex

I put my order in yesterday. I should have it by next week. If I can get some time away from work I'll try to post a review.


----------



## Waypoint

Interested in hearing your opinion of it when it arrives. Fuel injection seems to be the next big thing in small engines, even Kohler has rolled it out.


----------



## Dqalex

Waypoint said:


> Interested in hearing your opinion of it when it arrives. Fuel injection seems to be the next big thing in small engines, even Kohler has rolled it out.



WiseSales listed it as in stock when I ordered it last week. It still shows as in stock. I called on Tuesday and I was told its out of stock. Maybe by the end of the week they will be in. If there not by next week I'm going to cancel the order. I hate when company's play games


----------



## Waypoint

Both electricgeneratorsdirect and Mayberrys list them in stock at $3999 free shipping. I've bought from both vendors and can recommend either. Mayberrys will hit you for sales tax as they're in NJ.


----------



## Dqalex

Waypoint said:


> Both electricgeneratorsdirect and Mayberrys list them in stock at $3999 free shipping. I've bought from both vendors and can recommend either. Mayberrys will hit you for sales tax as they're in NJ.


I got an E-mail from Wise with a tracking number, it shipped today. It looks like a Tuesday delivery here in NJ.


----------



## Waypoint

Terrific! Much more than what I need for my house, but can use one for work. We put the brakes on our plan for an EU6500 when I saw your post on this earlier this year.


----------



## Dqalex

Waypoint said:


> Interested in hearing your opinion of it when it arrives. Fuel injection seems to be the next big thing in small engines, even Kohler has rolled it out.


I got home late last night and in the garage was a pallet with a nice Honda box on top. WiseSales did a nice job shipping it. I wasn't going to put it together but curiosity got the best of me. Honda really has a tough box to tear the sides. I put the wheels on and the stand legs. Right off the bat the stand legs are built much better than my EU6500. The folding handles come already installed on the EU7000, not so on my EU6500. The wheels seem to be larger on the EU7000, but I'm not sure I have to still compare the two units side by side. The air box is different. It looks larger to me and has clips not screws. Behind the battery the air inlet looks like it has a slight curve to it towards the inverters. The i monitor is larger and much brighter on the EU7000. The overall size looks like the EU7000 is larger I think due to the 5.1 gallon fuel tank, or maybe the wheels. I installed the battery tender, and I hope to start it up this weekend and compare them side by side. I put oil in just incase the power goes out and I have an excuse to run it before Saturday I think the EU6500 not having a fuel pump is a plus. One less thing to go wrong. On the other hand fuel injection on any engine is a tough hand to beat. Honda Generator Photo by Alex135 | Photobucket


----------



## Waypoint

Great observations. I wonder if the fuel pump is electric or mechanically-driven? Either way isn't a big concern given that it's a Honda. Gas quality is more of a problem than the equipment itself, and fuel injection should mitigate that well.

Can't wait to hear about it's running characteristics.


----------



## Dqalex

Waypoint said:


> Great observations. I wonder if the fuel pump is electric or mechanically-driven? Either way isn't a big concern given that it's a Honda. Gas quality is more of a problem than the equipment itself, and fuel injection should mitigate that well.
> 
> Can't wait to hear about it's running characteristics.


I took some pictures of them side by side. The EU7000 has wider wheels, and is a bit higher do to the 5.1 gal fuel tank. The air box is without a doubt redesigned on the EU7000. I've been working 7 days a week at the Dq. I didn't have time today to get gas and run them. You know me I like to take the gas out and store them dry. I also took some pictures of my interlock kit and inlet box, and watt meter. 

Alex Viecelli's (Alex135) Library | Photobucket


----------



## Waypoint

Nice pics and comparison. How to drain the fuel tank on the 7000, given the carb bowl drain is the usual venue?


----------



## Dqalex

Waypoint said:


> Nice pics and comparison. How to drain the fuel tank on the 7000, given the carb bowl drain is the usual venue?


There is no drain. What I'm going to do is siphon the tank, towel dry the inside of the tank than try to start it. That's what I do with all my small engines. I like to store in 5 gallon cans, stabilize, and rotate every 4 to 6 months.


----------



## Waypoint

I learned that lesson years ago with my previous EU2000i. It ran fine, but when I sold it the buyer wanted it empty so I removed the filter cone from the filler and turned it upside down to remove the gas. The nasty crud that came out was surprising. My gas funnel has a wire mesh filter and it was catching the stuff. Gross.

Seeing this, I poured clean gas in and swished it around to pick up anything that was left...had to do it 4x before it came out clean. Lesson learned. The replacement EU2000i Companion gets emptied after use, and once per year the EU3000is gets fully drained and dried.


----------



## Dqalex

Waypoint said:


> I learned that lesson years ago with my previous EU2000i. It ran fine, but when I sold it the buyer wanted it empty so I removed the filter cone from the filler and turned it upside down to remove the gas. The nasty crud that came out was surprising. My gas funnel has a wire mesh filter and it was catching the stuff. Gross.
> 
> Seeing this, I poured clean gas in and swished it around to pick up anything that was left...had to do it 4x before it came out clean. Lesson learned. The replacement EU2000i Companion gets emptied after use, and once per year the EU3000is gets fully drained and dried.


My neighbor was the guy who got me started draining the fuel and drying the tank. I use to think he was crazy, but all of his equipment always started. The week before Sandy there I was trying to get my Generac started with 3 year old fuel in it, and my Troy- Bilt with a dead battery and no pull start. It took me 3 days between work and getting parts to get them running. Both of my neighbors generators started right up. It taught me a good lesson. A few months after Sandy we had another power failure for around 5 hours. I got my generator out wired it up, and put gas in the tank and it started right up. The best advice on the planet is to store Generators with the tank and the carburetors dry.


----------



## Robert Coats

The fuel pump on the Honda EU7000is is electric. It is fitted on the top side of the fuel tank (under the blue panel). 

The engineers tell me because of the fuel-injection, the EU7000is is a LOT more tolerant of less-than-ideal fuels, in particular, fuels using ethanol that may be stored for an extend period. 

This makes sense, the majority of the no-start, poor-running conditions due to stale fuel are because of slime/gunk blocking jets and other small opening in a carburetor. Fuel-injection should be more forgiving; I think a high-pressure fuel pump can overcome bits of gunk due to the high pressures involved.


----------



## Dqalex

I did a short video on the generator and my system in action.


----------



## Waypoint

Sounds as smooth as the 6500, but makes more power and has longer run-time. Our EU3000 at work has been seeing a great deal of field use lately, running two big coffee percolators, lights, etc. It's one tough unit but the EU7000 is in my future for sure.


----------



## Dqalex

Waypoint said:


> Sounds as smooth as the 6500, but makes more power and has longer run-time. Our EU3000 at work has been seeing a great deal of field use lately, running two big coffee percolators, lights, etc. It's one tough unit but the EU7000 is in my future for sure.


I think the EU7000 is the Generator Honda should have built in the first place. I guess the technology just wasn't there yet for fuel injection. I always wondered why they didn't do a larger fuel tank like what's on the EM series. A 6 gallon tank would give you around a 24 hr runtime. What's also great is now you can parallel them too.


----------

